# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Musgos y líquenes.

## frfmfrfm

De un tiempo a esta parte me esta llamando la atención estos tipos de plantas, me da la impresión que son unos grandes desconocidos, por supuesto también para mi.
Os presento Polytrichum sp, tengo entendido que también le llaman musgo estrellado.









No hace falta que os diga que toda ayuda viene bien.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas fotos Francisco, por lo que he podido ver por la web, existen muy buenas recetas de cocina con él, no?? O será un primo suyo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
La segunda foto muy buena.

----------


## Los terrines

Fantástica idea, frfmfrf, la de abrir este hilo; fijaros qué casualidad, que el pasado sábado, en uno de mis paseos por el campo, hice unas fotos que voy a mostraros. No tengo ni idea del tema, pero me parece que podrían ser algún tipo de musgos, que estaban encima de la pizarra. La última de las fotos tiene mucho recorte, aunque vaya en detrimento de la calidad, para facilitar la identificación:







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que preciosidad Los terrines, habrá que buscar la especie.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Uff... yo de musgos y líquenes estoy boquerón boquerón, no es lo mío precisamente  :Embarrassment:

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro esa es la cuestión que no sabemos mucho de este tema, habrá que empezar a fijarnos en estas plantas más pequeñas pero no menos importantes.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esta foto esta realizada en la sierra de Cazorla, realmente no se si es un musco pero seguro que es una especie tapizante.





Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Yo no tengo  ni idea, pero desde luego, no lo había visto nunca; muchas gracias por la foto, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer estuve visitando el embalse de Villar del Rey (Peña del águila), del que ya os subiré un reportaje, y en sus cercanías pude hacer algunas fotos a musgos (que estaban en las peñas), y líquenes (algunos en las rocas y otros en troncos de árboles); aquí tenéis las fotos:

















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines la tres primeras fotos es un musgo bastante habitual pero yo todavía no lo he podido catalogar, en la última foto se ve uno amarillo podía ser alguna especie de Xanthoria y el más largo y verde pude ser Evernia.
Esperemos que alguien se apunte a este mundo un poco inusual. 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

O subo unas fotos de unos líquenes realizadas en la Sierra Norte  de Sevilla.
No pongo especie porque habría que realizar unas prueba que de momento no sabría realizar correctamente.
Por lo que voy viendo este mundo de los musgo y de los líquenes no hay muchas personas especializadas y no existe un gran volumen de información, por este mismo motivo creo interesante que nos adentremos, como siempre poco a poco.













Espero que os guste.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Son preciosas, Francisco; muchas gracias por subirlas.

Para mí es un auténtico misterio este mundo de musgos y líquenes, a ver si alguien se anima y nos ayuda en la identificación; yo también seguiré subiendo fotos en este hilo, que me parece muy interesante, ya que tanto los musgos como los líquenes son muy fotogénicos.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos de musgos y líquenes (creo) que tomé el pasado domingo:













Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Más:















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines las fotos muy bonitas, los líquenes que están en las rocas de color amarillo creo que según le den más luz cambia de tonalidad a oscuro.
Los de color blanquecino te has adelantado a mi, tengo las fotos en el ordenador ya las iré subiendo.
Me parece que nos va a costar encontrar alguien que nos ayude en este tema, de todas maneras seguiremos, algo aprenderemos.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como bien dice el titulo voy a presentaros una mirada gradual de unos líquenes creo de Xanthoria encontrado en las ramas de una morera.
*Los líquenes son organismos que surgen de la simbiosis entre un hongo llamado micobionte y un alga o cianobacteria llamada ficobionte.
*
Empiezo desde lejos hasta acercarme lo más posible para que funcione el enfoque de la cámara.











Yo creo que son unas preciosidades de organismos, juzguen ustedes.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

Vaya que sí Francisco. Las cosas vistas desde más cerca, toman otro color...jejeje
Gracias por las fotos y explicaciones.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, os señalo con una flecha y comento una de las partes del líquene anteriormente fotografiado.
*Apotecios,* cuerpos en forma de copa o disco abierto en cuyo interior se encuentra el tejido fértil que contiene las ascas y esporas.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del sábado en Monfragüe:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hola compañeros, voy a exponer un poco el lío que he  montado con la última foto del liquen  Genero Xanthoria,  el problema es averiguar la especie.

Un compañero me puso en contacto con un alemán (Wolfgang) y esta a su vez con una persona suiza (Walter ) con 40 años de experiencia en un montón de asuntos entre ellos botánica, microscopia, etc.

El comentario de esta persona ha sido que parece ser Xanthoria polycarpa pero que en suiza hay otras especies de líquenes distintas que en España, me comenta que el amarillo brillante de la foto es un buen distintivo pero que puede haber otra especie en convivencia con esta, cosa que es bastante frecuente entre los líquenes, el se basa en el color verdoso de algunos apotecios.

Sobre la especie yo pienso que pudiera ser Xanthoria polycarpa o X. hasseana.
Referente a la simbiosis de dos líquenes yo diría que fijándote bien puede que esté en lo cierto, existe apotecios verde-amarillentos y un fondo de color amarillo brillante de distinta tonalidad.

Señalo con unas flechas los apotecios  verde-amarillentos, se puede ver una cierta diferencia de contracte.



Hasta que no encuentre nuevas fórmulas para saber las especies esto es lo que hay.
Espero que os guste el tema junto con las investigaciones.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, el amigo Walter de suiza me ha enviado un par de fotos de Líquenes de Suiza.
Le he pedido que si podía editarlas y me ha comentado que sin problema.
Así que aquí están.
La primera es la simbiosis de dos líquenes que según me comenta es habitual.



La segunda es Xanthoria polycarpa. 



Seguimos avanzando.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me comento mi amigo Walter que la simbiosis de dos líquenes es habitual, me puse a la búsqueda de este hecho, subo un ejemplo encontrado en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

He encontrado una colonia de líquenes Xanthoria en una pared de granito. 









Saludos a todos, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de musgo y líquenes encontrados por Ulldecona. De especies, ni idea.

----------


## frfmfrfm

He realizado algunas investigaciones y creo que el liquen anteriormente expuesto puede ser Xanthoria elegans, este liquen ha sido utilizado para  liquenometría, es un estudio  para determinar la edad de las rocas.
La foto.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, siguiendo el tema de los musgos quiero mostraros el seguimiento que le he realizado a este llamado Tortula muralis identificarlo me ha llevado aproximadamente 3 meses, para comprender esto solo hay que ver cuantas personas conocemos que tengan un conocimiento al respecto.
Alguno de ustedes conocerá una de las fotos, fue la que presente en el concurso, estaba incluida en un reportaje que estaba preparando.
Bueno, el musgo lo encontré en una grieta que había en un dado de hormigón, cosa que no es casual ya que por lo que he comprobado suele estar en sustratos con un pH básico.

Las fotos.






Este reportaje tendrá algunas partes más, las dos fotos últimas están realizadas con zoom 6x. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Hermosas fotos, frfmfrfm. Y una gran labor divulgativa.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañero, tu trabajo también es digno de elogiar.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias compañero, tu trabajo también es digno de elogiar.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


No creas, a algunos les parece digno de crítica despiadada y a otros muchos les trae sin cuidado, mejor dicho les importa un pimiento. De todas formas, gracias por tu valoración.

----------


## santy

Bueno, voy a aportar mi granito de arena con unas fotos de algo que me pareció curioso en el viaje que hice a Portugal en Semana Santa, como yo soy de secano, ver tanto musgo y helechos por todas partes me llama la atención.

Esto sale en un tronco cortado.


Con más detalle



El musgo y los helechos colonizaban cualquier sitio, las torres y los troncos de los árboles.






Y este muro me llamó la atención especialmente, parece que lo han tapizado.


Un detalle en ese muro.



Espero que os gusten, y perdón por mi ignorancia al no tener ni idea de las especies.
Un saludo a todos.

P.D. Perdiguera, en esta vida, si no tienes a alguien que te critique no tiene gracia la cosa, y a los que no les importa, pues ellos se lo pierden.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos subo la segunda parte de este musgo que por lo menos ya sabemos su nombre, como soy un poco loco pensé que por lo menos tenia que seguir observándolo y la mejor forma era llevármelo a casa, eso hice, construí una jardinera y le eche compost.
Aquí esta la nueva jardinera que he inventado y registrado su patente,je,je.







Bueno, en esto perdemos el tiempo los que no estamos bien de la cabeza como podéis comprobar.
Este apartado ha sido un poco de bricolaje, el próximo será un poco más de investigación, se me olvidaba, la jardinera lleva dos meses en mi casa y le pulverizo agua cada 3 días.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos siguiendo con este tema, subo unas fotos donde se puede ver perfectamente la estructura de este musgo.
Espero que os guste.





La pieza de la derecha es una protección de la cofia, parte superior de cápsula, no os preocupéis ya pondré más adelante las partes de un musgo.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches amigos, subo una foto con dos partes de un órgano reproductor de este musgo.
Capsula, es una parte donde se encuentran las esporas, la cofia es el cierre de la capsula.



Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una primera foto general de Tortula muralis, y dos fotos más de la parte inferior.







De momento es todo en este apartado, no tengo nada más realizado, no se si avanzaré debido a que la naturaleza no espera.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## santy

Te parece poco???  :Smile:  Si no fuera por estos reportajes que nos pones tan bien explicados, no podríamos apreciar esas maravillas de la naturaleza.
Un saludo y gracias por mostrarnos esas fotos tan chulas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado sábado en Monfragüe:







Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines como puedes observar los musgos están cambiando de color, es por la falta de humedad, esto quiere decir que después de la producción de espora cierran su ciclo anual secándose y en espera del próximo otoño, el que tengo en la jardinera le está pasando lo mismo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Éstas no son de mi zona, ya que las hice en Ezcaray:







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, siguiendo con la botánica del paraje de Los Enebrales, esta vez he encontrado a uno de nuestros líquenes más conocido Xanthoria parietina, está sobre la corteza de una retama  sphaerocarpa.

Quiero destacar como  este liquen se puede a adaptar tanto a la sierra como a las costas, ejemplo que queda constatado en este artículo como en el realizado en la Sierra norte de Sevilla.

En un segundo lique encontrado se puede ver como soporta toda la dureza de la climatología de la costa incluso creciendo en ramas muertas junto a la arena, destacar también el alto grado de salinidad ambiental.

Primer ejemplo.







Segundo ejemplo.





Espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero os acordáis de Tortula muralis, pues bueno el otro día fui a ver como seguía uno de mis musgos favorito y este fue el resultado, primero subo la foto que realice en invierno y seguidamente la del verano para que podáis comparar.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas fotos las he tomado el pasado fin de semana en la Serena, en al troncon de algunas retamas:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Hoy voy a subiros unas fotos del pasado sábado, en las que la protagonista es una cogujada (no se si común o montesina), que se encontraba en unas peñas en la Serena que estaban cubiertas por los titulares de este hilo:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me gustan mucho las cuturbias y no en la olla, cuando chico mi padre se encontró una con un plomo en un ala la curamos con sulfamida y la tuvimos un monto de años andando por la casa son de carácter tranquilo y a mi madre que era la que pasaba más tiempo con ella la seguía como un perro. 
Espero que os haya gustado la historia.
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de esta mañana en el salto del gitano:







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (10-nov-2013)

----------

